# iPad airprint sans réseau



## polar54 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous .
Je cherche une solution pour mon père qui veut prendre un iPad 3G et une imprimante
Or il n a pas de box et pas d ordi
Comment peut il imprimer , peut on créer un réseau ad hoc iPad imprimante ?
J avais pensé lui prendre un routeur bas de gamme pour créer un réseau avec mon portable ( que je reprendrai direct après )?
Cela marcherait il ?
Merci


----------



## Slide (29 Janvier 2012)

Il suffit juste d'acheter une imprimante air play tout simplement.Mettre le Wifi sur l'Ipad, qui ce connectera à l'imprimante ..., et cela sans box ni ordi...


----------

